# Myaskovsky violin concerto in d, op. 44 - vadim repin, vln - kirov opera orch.



## NightHawk

I downloaded this recording from Classical Archives and WoW! It is a *stunning* work and Repin just tears it up (I mean that in a good way). It's a monster:

1. 19:41
2. 9:45
3. 7:40

Myaskovsky is, of course, writing in what I would call a neo-romantic style, but I think it has so much originality and PLENTY of virtuosity. The first movement alone is worth the price of admission. Just thought some might not be familiar with this work or recording. I highly recommend it.










I didn't get the Tchaik., but I'd wager it is good.


----------



## Taneyev

I've heard Repin's, but IMO he can't compite with the early Oistrakh's recording.


----------



## Vaneyes

Odnoposoff said:


> I've heard Repin's, but IMO he can't compite with the early Oistrakh's recording.


I gather you're talking about the 1939 Oistrakh recording. But that recorded sound is torture, and distorts much of maestro's playing. Anyway, I take exception to the dissing of Repin.


----------



## NightHawk

Well, of course he can't. Oistrahk is a god, we all know that. "......!" Poor Repin, I guess he should just hang up his bow and burn his violin as firewood. I don't know what possessed Jascha Heifetz to ever pursue a career, or Francescotti, or Milstein, or Szeryng, or Stern, or Perlman, or Zuckerman, or Nadia, or Anne-Sophie. Oh, and just to clarify...I was talking mainly about Myaskovsky's Concerto.



Odnoposoff said:


> I've heard Repin's, but IMO he can't compite with the early Oistrakh's recording.


----------



## NightHawk

Please excuse the sarcasm in my last post and quoted below. No call for it. Oistrakh's version is undoubtedly finer.



NightHawk said:


> Well, of course he can't. Oistrahk is a god, we all know that. "......!" Poor Repin, I guess he should just hang up his bow and burn his violin as firewood. I don't know what possessed Jascha Heifetz to ever pursue a career, or Francescotti, or Milstein, or Szeryng, or Stern, or Perlman, or Zuckerman, or Nadia, or Anne-Sophie. Oh, and just to clarify...I was talking mainly about Myaskovsky's Concerto.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I love my own music. LOL

Myasko


----------

